# getting money back paid by credit card??



## clonjess (9 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I paid a guy in Belfast by credit card for a door inc installation and fitting. 6 months later I am still waiting for same and he is fobbing me off or else not answering my calls/emails. Is there any way this money that I paid him can be refunded?? Thanks


----------



## Perplexed (10 Jul 2010)

Contact your Cr Card company and check with them, if it's possible and how to proceed.
Different companies may have different policies, but you might be able to find out from the website.


----------



## clonjess (11 Jul 2010)

Thanks - already spoke to a guy who didnt know so have to wait until tomorrow to


----------



## clonjess (11 Jul 2010)

Thanks - already spoke to a guy who didnt know so have to wait until tomorrow to speak with someone who knows more!


----------

